# MORE Baby GP PICS!



## PATMAN (Sep 29, 2008)

It's been almost 2 weeks ago since these two little guinea pigs were born and I thought I'd share some more pictures of them with you.

They sure are growing fast, love to eat and do a lot of talking! 

The mothers name is "Spice Girl." My wife's sister said we should name the blonde & white one "Baby Spice" and the albino red eyed one "Scary Spice!"

















Babies getting some milk.


----------



## Isa (Sep 29, 2008)

They are sooo cute  

They are growing up so fast .

Thanks for sharing and please, keep them comming


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 29, 2008)

They sure are cute and growing fast, that little tan and white is just so sweet.


----------

